# Question about 150 watt hps



## slowmo77 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok so i bought 2 of the 150 watt hps for 20$. my question is could i have done something to make them not as bright? i don't think i can but i just wanna make sure. so far im not impressed with the light output. the cfls i had were brighter than both of these. it could also be the way i have them mounted. i mounted them side ways not pointin down. any ideas about what could be goin on or how i should mount them? all ideas welcome. except for spendin more money on a hood. thanks in advance


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure that how bright they appear has anything to do with how they will grow.  I am flowering 2 SCROG'd Satori under 2 150W HPS lights mounted sideways and I am happy with how my girls look.  I do have a piece of sheet metal acting as a reflector.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 13, 2008)

ya i was just out playin with one of the lights i lowered them to about 10 inches above my plants and i've gotta build a reflector. after movin them down a bit it doesn't seem to have as many shadows. i guess its just because i've been lookin into cfls for a while so this new light looks different. its alot oranger than the cfls for sure. i guess i'll see it in the growth. fingers crossed. they just don't seem bright to me.


----------



## stucklikestu (Oct 13, 2008)

i have the shopping cart open in another window right nowto buy those lights
thanks to hemp goddess sharing the link to the company in one of my threads

but my question is to you slowmo or anyone who has purchased them... does it seem you can tke thw whole unit part and manipulate it easily?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 13, 2008)

yes, it could be taken apart real easy. they're well made but everything is connected with screws. i think im gonna seperate my ballast tomorrow before they come back on. but im very impressed with how little heat they produce. my temp is lower now then it was was cfls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ya i was just out playin with one of the lights i lowered them to about 10 inches above my plants and i've gotta build a reflector. after movin them down a bit it doesn't seem to have as many shadows. i guess its just because i've been lookin into cfls for a while so this new light looks different. its alot oranger than the cfls for sure. i guess i'll see it in the growth. fingers crossed. they just don't seem bright to me.



I've got mine about 5-6" above the canopy.  They are in a cool tube, but I am not air cooling the lights--it just doesn't need it.  The temps stay below 80.  I think a reflector would help.  

How many watts of CFLs were you running?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 13, 2008)

i had 714 total watts and 45900 lumens, but after a while cfls seem to dim so im sure the number of lumens was really alot lower than that.  

i could put these closer but i just wanna see how the plants respond to them before i move them to close. i can put my hand within just a few inches of the glass on these before it gets real warm. i was expecting alot more heat that for sure. even if i have to add some cfls back in the hps was still worth the money. 

after the plants in flowering now finish im gonna flower 2 at a time instead of 6 short plants. i think i'll get a better yeild that way.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 13, 2008)

i also figured they would run hotter than what y'all describe...and no, there is no HID dimmer that i know of


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, you are running a lot less watts with the HPS than you are with the CFLs.  However, I think that you will get a greater yield with less watts.  I really am amazed at how little heat these put out.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 14, 2008)

i retract my previous statement, i built a reflector today, holy crap with the reflector they're alot bright. i think im gonna like them.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 14, 2008)

also i'd like to give a big thanks to Akirahz for finding these lights and posting a link.. very good find.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 14, 2008)

thats great slo, just wait...i'm sure there will be a clearly noticable gain from your $40 investment


----------



## stucklikestu (Oct 16, 2008)

you got some pics of the hoods for you new lights?

I also got one ....wow they ship fast


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 17, 2008)

ya i ordered on a thursday afternoon and had them monday. i'll take a pic tomorrow when the lights come back on. its just a simple wing reflector but it works great.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

ok on a request i've takin pics of my cheap homemade reflector.


----------



## stucklikestu (Oct 19, 2008)

looks like it works!!! good job


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good... Real Good...


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2008)

oh yeahhh. lookin good slowmo...


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 19, 2008)

if you notice the back of my box you'll see where i got the tin for the reflector. now i gotta get more wood to fix it back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if you notice the back of my box you'll see where i got the tin for the reflector. now i gotta get more wood to fix it back.



:rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 20, 2008)

slo it does show CFL put out a better light but HPS put out more light for less wattage. my side cfls are helping my plant look alot healthier


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

since i keep my plants so small the hps does very good at gettin light to the lower parts of the plants. i do plan to start growin larger plant and im gonna use a few cfls around the center if needed. i think im gonna add a couple more of these 150 hps. i'd like to have 1 per sq ft, and at $20 each it should be easy to do.. i love these lights. cheap and effective.

i do have to find a good space heater for my buildin. this morning my temp was 43 F way to low.. so if anyone knows of a small space heater that is safe to leave unattended and don't pull tons of power let me know.. thanks


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 20, 2008)

So what exactly did you use for your reflector?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

1 piece of 1x1 and a piece of tin that i had layin around the shop. its tin used for makin gutters.


----------

